#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund Verdacht auf Bandscheibenvorfall >

## Sue0909

Hallo, 
habe dieses Forum gefunden und würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand meinen MRT-Befund erläutern kann, da ich diesen leider nicht verstehe  :Huh?:  und ein Termin erst Ende nächster Woche beim Orthopäden ansteht :Cry:  : 
Klinische Fragestellung: Prolaps?
Sagittal T1- und T2-gewichtet: Scheuermann Residuen des thorakolumbalen Übergangs. Etwas Protrusion L 4 / 5, L 5 / S 1. Beginnend Spondylarthrose L 5 / S 1. 
Axial L 3 bis S 1, T 1- und T 2-gewichtet: Ausreichend freier Spinalkanal, ausreichend freie Foramen. 
Beurteilung: Nur minimal degenerative Veränderungen des lumbosacralen Übergangs mit etwas Spondylarthrose. Allenfalls minimalen Protrusionen, in Zusammenschau beider Bildebenen sind Caudafasern und formainale Spinalnerven unauffällig abzugrenzen.  
Lieben Dank und falls irgendwelche Daten bzgl. der Krankheitsgeschichte von mir benötigt werden, bitte mir Bescheid geben. DANKE 
Sue

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sue0909,
soviel ich da rauslesen kann, war nach einem möglichen Vorfall gefragt worden, was aber nicht der Fall ist, sondern es sind nur leichte Vorwölbungen der Bandscheiben, ohne Einengung der Nerven, und eine beginnende Arthrose der Wirbelgelenke.

----------


## Sue0909

Danke für die Antwort. 
Auch der Orthopäde meinte das es kein Bandscheibenvorfall sei. Das beruhigt mich.  
Jedoch untersuchte er lediglich nach Bitte meinerseits einmal den Rücken, drückte und verschrieb 6 x KG und schrieb mich nun noch bis Ende der Woche krank. 
Die KG beginnt leider erst ab kommenden Dienstag und die Schmerzen halt trotz Schmerztabletten an.  
Ich kann nicht lange sitzen. Beim Versuch aufzustehen kommt ein stechender Schmerz im Rücken (Lendenwirbelbereich) der bis in den Po und Fuß zieht. Beim Liegen lässt der Schmerz nach einiger Zeit etwas nach, kommt dann aber schnell wieder. Drehungen im Bett (beim Schlafen) gehen genauso wenig und lassen mich wach werden. Normales gehen geht auch nicht, dann beginnt die Hüfte und das Gesäß zu Schmerzen. Trotz Stützkorsett ist jede Art der Bewegung unerträglich. Beim Vorbeugen oder nach Hintenlegen geht dieses nur minimal, danach zieht es im Rücken. Der Schmerz ist teilweise brennend vor allem aber stechend und ich habe das Gefühl das mein Rücken abbricht. Der Arzt meinte es könnte eine Überlastung der kleinen Wirbelgelenke sein und ließ mich mit den Worten aus dem Raum gehen.  
Was könnte das nur wirklich sein? Was kann ich tun damit die Schmerzen wieder weggehen? Ich habe mich weder verhoben noch eine aus meiner Sicht falsche Drehung gemacht. Die Schmerzen habe ich seit ca. 3 Wochen. In der ersten Woche hatte ich davon aber eine Blasenentzündung, weshalb ich mit dem Rücken "erst" seit 2 Wochen krankgeschrieben bin. Ich halte die Schmerzen kaum noch aus. 
Danke

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sue,
ich kann dir keine Diagnose stellen, aber soviel kann ich sagen: Es gibt oft Fälle, in denen durch die Vorwölbungen der Bandscheiben der Ischiasnerv eingeengt ist. Den Ischias spürt man dann auch sehr schmerzlich, wie er sich über den Po runter zur Hinterseite des Oberschenkel bis zur Ferse runterziehen kann. Bei mir liegt eine Zyste an der Bandscheibe auf dem Ischiasnerv und anderen Nerven. Eine andere Ursache solcher Schmerzen ist dann auch oft eine Blockade in der LWS durch eine falsche Bewegung, die dann ins Bein ausstrahlt, wegen so was werde ich auch gerade behandelt.  
Vielleicht hast du es eh schon getan, aber ich würde mich vormerken lassen bei der KG,dass du evtl. einspringen kannst, falls zu einem früheren Termin jemand ausfällt. Die KGs werden dir sicherlich im Endeffekt gut tun, auch wenn die Behandlungen momentan auch schmerzhaft sein können. Ich schlage dir vor, dir noch 2 weitere Verordnungen im Anschluss an die jetzigen verschreiben zu lassen, denn 6 Behandlungen werden nicht ganz reichen, und der Erfolg muss dann auch noch gefestigt werden. Es ist dann auch sehr ratsam, die "Hausaufgaben zu machen", also die empfohlenen Übungen täglich zu machen. Und wenn es dir wieder besser geht, wäre es gut, an einer Rückenschule teilzunehmen, damit du rückengerechtes Arbeiten und Bewegen lernst, was bei deiner Diagnose sehr wichtig wäre. 
Momentan kannst du m. E. selber nicht viel tun als Schmerzmittel einzunehmen, damit du von der Schonhaltung wieder wegkommst, die du sicherlich hast. Dein Orthopäde hätte dich da viel besser aufklären müssen, aber leider fassen sich viele Ärzte sehr kurz. Eine Überlastung der Wirbelgelenke kann ja eine Blockade auslösen. Und dann hoffen wir, dass du schneller einen KG-Termin bekommst, denn das ist es, was mir da am meisten geholfen hat. 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Sue0909

Hallo Nachtigall, 
vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Ich frage mich einfach wieso er schlicht weg sagte, da ist nichts, wenn du doch aber sagst es ist eine Vorwölbung. Eine Vorwölbung ist doch was, auch wenn es kein Bandscheibenvorfall ist.  
Ich stehe bei der KG auf der Liste für abspringenden Patienten, aber bisher tat sich nichts. 
Mein Problem ist, dass ja vom nichts tun und derzeit kann ich ja scheinbar wirklich nichts tun, ich nicht wieder gesund werde und mich so frage, sollte es bis Freitag nicht weggehen, wie ich Montag meinen zwar nur Bürojob auszuüben soll. Denn Sitzen ist das was absolut nicht geht. So wie der Arzt sich anstellte, es sei ja nichts, wird eine weitere AU nicht erfolgen... Ist so ein Verhalten von Ärzten normal?? Den Patienten alleine lassen??  
Ich habe mir auch noch einen Termin bei meiner Gyn geben lassen um abzuklären das da nichts vorliegt - wegen der Schmerzen die ja mal hier und da auch noch sind -. 
Kann auch eine Fehlbelastung aufgrund einer Sprunggelenksversteifung 2009 im rechten Fuß die Schmerzen im Rücken auslösen?? Morgens wenn ich wach werde kann ich meine Beine nicht anziehen und spüre beim Arm bewegen auch im Rücken Schmerzen. Später mit Zähne zusammenbeißen komme ich aus dem Bett aber ans Waschbecken gehen und Bücken funktioniert nicht. Das doch alles Mist.  
Kann eine möglich Blockade im wo auch immer nicht weggemacht oder ein evtl. eingeklemmter Ischiasnerv entklemmt (oder wie das Fachwort dafür heißt) werden??  
Hab gerade das Gefühl das ich einfach zu zimperlich bin :-(

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sue,
ich versuche mal, eine Frage nach der anderen zu beantworten.
- Ich bin kein Arzt und weiß nicht, was dein Orthopäde denkt, aber die Vorwölbungen (Protrusionen) werden in deinem  Befund als minimal bezeichnet, und das haben so viele Leute, nur wissen es die meisten nicht. Es kommt auch oft auf den jeweiligen Arzt an. Mein Radiologe war so ernst bei der Erklärung meines Befundes, so dass ich meinte, ich sei reif für den Sperrmüll. Meine Rheumatologin meinte dazu wiederum, das sei nicht so schlimm, das hätten so viele Leute. 
- Ich weiß nicht, was deine Schmerzen ausmacht, die müssen ja nicht von den Bandscheiben kommen, sondern können wirklich auch von den Wirbelgelenken kommen, dass sich da eine Blockade gebildet hat. 
- Wenn sich wegen KG bis jetzt noch nichts getan hat, kann sich trotzdem die nächsten Tage was tun. Das geht oft so, dass sie anrufen und fragen, ob man in einer halben Stunde kommen könnte. 
- Ich denke, du kannst momentan selber wirklich nicht mehr tun als Schmerzmittel nehmen, vielleicht noch eine Stufenlagerung machen (Becken und Knie jeweils im 90°-Winkel gelagert), du musst selber rausfinden, welche Stellung dir Erleichterung bringt. Und Schmerzmittel nehmen.  
- Ich denke nicht, dass du am Montag arbeiten kannst. Wenn dir der Orthopäde blöd kommt, dann kannst du dich immer noch vom Hausarzt krank schreiben lassen.  
- Meine Physiotherapeutin erklärte in der Rückenschule, dass natürlich auch eine Fehlbelastung der Füße sich nach oben bis in den Kopf ziehen und Schmerzen auslösen kann. Vielleicht ist durch die Fehlbelastung die Blockade nach und nach entstanden. Sind nur Vermutungen meinerseits, ich weiß nicht, was dir genau fehlt. 
- Eine Blockade kann man schon wieder wegmachen, so wie es bei mir war, aber es dauert seine Zeit, man braucht sehr viel Geduld. Bei mir hat es mit den KGs Wochen gedauert, bis ich wieder einigermaßen schmerzfrei war. Und auch wenn die Blockade wieder raus ist, ist das Gewebe immer noch sehr gereizt und tut deswegen auch noch eine Zeitlang weh. Ein eingeklemmter Ischiasnerv ist da - so glaube ich - ein größeres Problem, je nachdem wodurch er eingeklemmt ist.  
- Ich denke, du wirst in der KG über viele Dinge aufgeklärt werden. Physiotherapeuten sind sehr kompetente Leute, sie haben eine sehr schwere Ausbildung hinter sich, und manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, als könnten sie manches besser beurteilen als die Ärzte. 
- Nein, du bist nicht zu zimperlich, sondern du hast einfach mords Schmerzen, die sind nicht wegzudiskutieren und die können einen schon sehr zermürben. Aber trotzdem: Kopf hoch, es gibt Möglichkeiten, dir zu helfen!
Alles Gute!

----------


## Muschel

Hi Ihr Beiden,  
mein Ischiasnerv ist immer noch nicht wieder in Ordnung (Nervenschmerzen seit 12/10!!), es dauert halt einfach. Geduld ist das Zauberwort bei Bandscheibenschäden.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea (heute mal sehr wenig Schmerzen, hurra)

----------


## Sue0909

Liebe Nachtigall, 
vielen Dank für deine lieben Worte.  
Nun bin ich etwas schlauer, beruhigter und weiß was ich weiterhin zu tun habe. Tabletten futtern und das tun was dem Rücken und Co. gut tut..... Freitag den Arzt löchern und erst den Raum verlassen wenn mir geholfen wurde. 
Nochmals vielen lieben Dank und auch für dich alles Gute.

----------


## Sue0909

Hallo Muschel, 
ich bin wohl einfach zu ungeduldig, aber wenn der Arbeitgeber im Nacken sitzt und drängt das man wieder zur Arbeit kommt......  
Gesundheit geht mir aber vor und ich werde wohl nur richtig gesund, wenn ich weiß was ich habe und was ich dann tun kann/soll/muss. 
Dir alles Gute :-)

----------

